# my female flew away yesterday



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

i left the door open and she flew away and now my male is sad and now i have to get a new female


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Have you tried putting up flyers? Contacting your local rescues and police? Leaving her cage outside and calling to her. We have had members on here find their lost birds. So I wouldn't just give up. You might be able to find her- fingers crossed.


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

but i mean i dont if i can she flew far


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I would still try. A friend of mine lost his African Grey, put up flyers and over a week later a woman called and said she found him.

Also, this thread has some helpful information: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=31424


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Make sure you _*quarantine*_ the new bird. I would also put up flyers for the lost bird.


----------



## Charlie's Mom (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh you must be heartbroken I do hope she comes back or you find her...


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry.

Don't give up hope though, you may still get her back.


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

well i will try my best if i dont find her then i have to get a new female for my male but im gonna get a new female on friday any ideas which mutation i should by for my male grey im thinking of lutino or whiteface or pearl or cinnamon


----------



## Sephy (Feb 24, 2013)

Was she banded? Putting a very detailed description and picture on flyers, as well as a local Internet forum if you have one, will help.
Contact local vets, even those who don't handle birds. Many vets have a network for lost pet information, so if anyone takes her in within quite a large area they can identify her immediately and contact you.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have to say it's a little disconcerting that you seem to be putting more energy into choosing a new female than potentially finding and rescuing the one that you lost. The first three days after a bird escapes are the most critical time. Why the rush on a new female? Why not spend your time searching and asking around? I do hope you get her back safely.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope you found her soon


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope you're both reunited soon!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> I have to say it's a little disconcerting that you seem to be putting more energy into choosing a new female than potentially finding and rescuing the one that you lost. The first three days after a bird escapes are the most critical time. Why the rush on a new female? Why not spend your time searching and asking around? I do hope you get her back safely.


It is heartbreaking to loose your birdie, and I hope very much that you'll find her, also I fully agree with enigma. I would walk miles and miles if I would loose my Joe before even considering letting him being somewhere out there on his own, in danger, threatened by other wild birds ( of prey ) instead of getting a new bird. I knock on wood......


----------



## Sephy (Feb 24, 2013)

enigma731 said:


> I have to say it's a little disconcerting that you seem to be putting more energy into choosing a new female than potentially finding and rescuing the one that you lost. The first three days after a bird escapes are the most critical time. Why the rush on a new female? Why not spend your time searching and asking around? I do hope you get her back safely.


Much agreed. Getting a new bird should be last resort, not initial reaction. Especially if there's a good chance of finding the lost bird.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

hanna said:


> It is heartbreaking to loose your birdie, and I hope very much that you'll find her, also I fully agree with enigma. I would walk miles and miles if I would loose my Joe before even considering letting him being somewhere out there on his own, in danger, threatened by other wild birds ( of prey ) instead of getting a new bird. I knock on wood......


I'm sorry but I have to agree with these guys. I would be shattered if Skiddles got out.  And I would try anything to find him first before even thinking of a replacement. 

Do you have parrotalert.com where you are? May be worth checking that out.


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

well i will try if u guys say so


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hey, you shouldnt give up hope  there is always that chance of finding her, and it will mean a lot to at least try. 

put up flyers at petstores, vets, places someone might return a lost bird to. put online ads up on craigslist or kijiji (whatever you have). Online newspaper, actual newspaper if you can. There are so many options. Include a good clear photo (a few photos would be even better) and give as much description as you can 

 good luck, i do really hope she comes home and this ends well


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

sonic123 said:


> well i will try if u guys say so


Please try...even if its for a couple of weeks. Posters and Parrot Alert. At least then you know you did your best. 
Sending Skiddles hugs your way.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

There are a lot of websites you can use - lostpetusa.net, petamberalert.com, etc. Just Google "lost pets" and they'll come up. 

What part of CA are you in?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

You could post on craigslist as well with you tiel's pic and such.


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

its a miracle my female is back she was on a nearby tree i used a hose because cockatiels cant fly when there plumage is wet so i used my hose and i got her thank god:angel::tiel1:


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on finding her. You are very lucky. This is why I believe in clipping wings.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Glad you got her back! One of our Cockatiels, Charlie, went missing for 3 days, we nearly gave up, but couldn’t believe that he managed to make it 3 days out in the wild. 



Debbie05 said:


> Congrats on finding her. You are very lucky. This is why I believe in clipping wings.


I don’t believe a bird should be clipped to avoid them escaping, even a clipped bird can _still_ fly, and bare in mind, a clipped bird is less likely to be able to fly away from a predator (whether it is a wild bird, a cat, dog, etc) unharmed, whereas a bird that isn’t clipped, has a much better chance of escaping and getting to safety.


----------



## Sephy (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank goodness she's safe! Pets don't give up on us, so we should never give up on them.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

YAY!! Best news all day. 
It must be such a relief.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> I have to say it's a little disconcerting that you seem to be putting more energy into choosing a new female than potentially finding and rescuing the one that you lost. The first three days after a bird escapes are the most critical time. Why the rush on a new female? Why not spend your time searching and asking around? I do hope you get her back safely.


^That. Good to see she returned, be careful next time


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Glad she's back safely. You should never give up on your bird so soon!


----------



## Zara (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad she is safe and sound.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So glad you got her back,that's terrific news.


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

thanks u guys are so nice


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

read the thread yesterday and was super glad you found her back. not every story has a happy ending so i'm sure you're really happy to be reunited with your tiel. congrats


----------

